
Climate change deniers’ new battle front attacked - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/09/doomism-new-tactic-fossil-fuel-lobby
======
hans1729
I found this to be an interesting point:

> _“We should also be aware how the forces of denial are exploiting the
> lifestyle change movement to get their supporters to argue with each other.
> It takes pressure off attempts to regulate the fossil fuel industry. This
> approach is a softer form of denial and in many ways it is more
> pernicious.”_

...because yes, that's the conflict I can observe in Germany: the conversation
is driven by social psychology, it's all about belonging, about peer
confirmation. That's a dangerous path to be on, because professional
politicians are playing this very game since democracy is a thing - you can't
be pushed to tougher legislation if the conversation is all about individual
responsibility. It's only natural for a political party to delegate-away the
responsibility/change the tone of the conversation (unless the topic matches
their core interests).

